# stork flying over



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok, just had to share this one with you.....

I live in Germany and actual storks live here to in spring and summer ! one flew over our house today when we got back from the clinic and in Germany it means that a baby is on its way to you.... i really hope that this saying is true !   

just thought i would share it with you as i thought is was cute  

bell xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

ah bell

what a nice story i hope it is true for you xxx good luck with your tx         

can you tell them to fly this way now please


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Bell

So hoping it happens for you     

x x x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Good luck Bell


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck Bellx  x


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Bell just saw this - one flew over our house three yrs ago and 2 months later I was pg with Hannah!!!! It was massive and flew right over the top of us and my fil was here and saw it and said exactly the same thing about it meaning a baby on the way  

Lots of babydust x x


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Bell...it was true for us, so I hope it comes true for you too!

A stork flew over the car when we were on our way to our clinic for our HCG test at the end of our 2ww....and it must have been carrying a pink one, cos 8 months later, along came Lola!

All the best hun


----------

